
Show HN: Props, whats happening at your company on the office TVs - primeobsession
http://www.propsboard.com/
======
primeobsession
We are launching today and are doing well on Product Hunt. Any feedback is
greatly appreciated.

We started on Props 11 months ago. Here is our story so far:
[http://www.propsboard.com/2016/04/28/your-office-tvs-suck-
pr...](http://www.propsboard.com/2016/04/28/your-office-tvs-suck-props-can-
help/)

------
LaurenceW1
I'm just not understanding why a business would pay 200 bucks a month for
this. Even at the cheaper price point this just seems a tad silly to me.

~~~
stephenr
I'm struggling to understand why it's a 'service' at all, as opposed an app
that can be purchased, like say
[http://panic.com/statusboard/](http://panic.com/statusboard/)

~~~
primeobsession
Interesting thought. It would be complicated to pack this into something that
you just purchase. Props integrates into Slack, Salesforce, Zendesk, etc.

Maybe we are not communicating the product well on the site.

~~~
stephenr
Oh I'm sorry, I forgot that provider API's are magical, mythical beasts that
must be tamed from an intermediary server, never from a client.

It's OK to say "we don't think enough people will pay enough for a one-time
purchase to cover development costs". You don't have to invent some kind of
technical reason for it to be a service.

But having said that, I cannot believe that companies would pay the amount
you're asking for a service either.

